# O MY!



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Yall remember about a week ago, or so, I posted because I didn't think Darla was pregnant after all- I was disappointed. I even went home and checked Darla again, caught her, palpitated her, checked for any signs of an utter-none!

I'll be d#$&* if Wednesday evening, she kidded!

She wasn't even supossed to be due until April 1. The man musta had his dates mixed up because the baby is healthy, and doesn't look to me what a premie would look like, at least not one a month and a half early.

Today everyone is happy & healthy and the baby is even starting to play.

Billy has been designated babysitter-not kidding. The first night she kept him standing out in the rain all night. Now, she hollars, he goes in the house and lays in front of the baby and stays until she is done doing whatever it is she wants to go do.

Here are some pics-wow, what a surprise!


































And Poor Billy! This is Billy checking out the situation








This is Billys reaction to the situation!(his face says it all!)









Thought it was a boy, named him Buck, but now that we've gotten in there and interacted more, its a girl!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Aw! She's so cute! Congrats on the baby girl.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute kid! :stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a Cutie!!! Congratulations on the baby girl! What a nice surprise!!!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

adorable  congrats :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the one of Billy checking out! Nice lookin baby, congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable. Congrats on the surprise baby! :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

What a cute face! Congrats on the little Surprise inside lol


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

CUTE!!!! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Congratulations!


----------

